# Vallisneria ID



## Hunter P (Aug 6, 2013)

italian val stays short.


----------



## pelicanincident (Mar 5, 2013)

So "Jungle" val isn't the same as "Italian" val? I'm looking to pinpoint the scientific name of mine.

I found this interesting page on Vals http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plant-articles/vallisneria.aspx

Based on the page I provided, mine has to be Vallisneria americana "Mini Twister", since it doesn't grow any longer than 5 inches. However, the leaves of mine are distinctly straight, which is a contradiction to the Mini Twister variation. Could I have a new variation?


----------



## Melooley (Jul 18, 2013)

I was just reading an article on vallisneria taxonomy! What great timing. If I understand correctly, there are three species of vals that are common in aquaria: _Vallisneria americana_, _Vallisneria nana_, and _Vallisneria spiralis_. Just to keep things complicated, though, there are quite a few varieties within each of these species. (A variety is the botanical equivalent of a subspecies, so you'll see usually see the name of the variety after the true binomial scientific name, either in quotation marks or preceded by "var.") 

The "spiral" in _Val. spiralis_ actually refers to a part of the floral structure, not the leaves, so I'm comfortable calling what you have a variety of _V. spiralis_. Jungle val is not the same; I believe it's typically a variety of _V. americana_, although depending on the source, it may be _V. spiralis_ "tiger." This site has pictures and more explanation: http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plant-articles/vallisneria.aspx

If you really want to get nitty-gritty with taxonomy, here's what the guv'ment's Integrated Taxonomic Information Service has to say: http://www.itis.gov/servlet/SingleRpt/SingleRpt?search_topic=TSN&search_value=38950
Under the Taxonomic Hierarchy heading, check out the "direct children" to see what the scientific literature has approved to be species within the genus _Vallisneria_. Peer reviewed scientific journals usually focus more on naturally occurring species than on what breeders and hobbyists have developed, so there will always be discrepancies between the formal literature and what you and I understand to be a certain species. Case in point: ITIS lists _Vallisneria natans_ as a species, while vendors commonly list _Vallisneria americana_ var. natans instead. 

Personally, I'm happy calling my Italian val (that looks just like yours) _V. spiralis_, and pretending like subspecies don't exist. I'm hoping this response is informative, but any time I think about botanical taxonomy, I usually just wind up more confused--so if I've confused you, then--it wasn't me, it was the taxonomists!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks to me more like Sagittaria. Are the leaf edges straight or do they have very small serrations? If they are smooth then your plant should be Sag. There are other distinguishing features between the two you can look up online.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

My Val's have very thin roots 

My sag thicker white roots

That's how I've always told them apart as they grew together


----------



## pelicanincident (Mar 5, 2013)

hambone870 said:


> My Val's have very thin roots
> 
> My sag thicker white roots
> 
> That's how I've always told them apart as they grew together


The roots are noticeably white and thick



Axelrodi202 said:


> Looks to me more like Sagittaria. Are the leaf edges straight or do they have very small serrations? If they are smooth then your plant should be Sag. There are other distinguishing features between the two you can look up online.


The leaves have very distinguished, very small serrations.

What would the small leaf serrations and the thick white roots imply?


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

I wish I could help you more with an ID

Free bump on the thread though


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

If the leaves truly do have small serrations then beyond reasonable doubt it is a vallisneria of some kind. My vals also can get thick white roots. Usually if it's not white and is transparent-ish it is melting or brown = dead.


----------

